# Your opinion on TRIC cases?



## friedrice

Beats out any other case in its price range?

It supposedly keeps your guitar in tune if you throw it down the stairs, and the foam is better for insulation compared to other cases? It's light-weight, but that isn't always a good thing, protection for the guitar is the priority.

I guess the aesthetics may be the only downside to it. I'm also wondering whether it's safe to stack anything on top of it.


----------



## greco

friedrice said:


> It supposedly keeps your guitar in tune if you throw it down the stairs....


That is always a good feature. It would be extremely frustrating to discover that my guitar was out of tune after I had thrown it down some stairs.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus

greco said:


> That is always a good feature. It would be extremely frustrating to discover that my guitar was out of tune after I had thrown it down some stairs.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


My guitar was tuned at the factory so it doesn't need that kind of case .....


----------



## Schectertastic

It's probably "ugly" to most people, but it's functional, and I'd trade functional along with a lot less weight; a non-swinging handle; a larger storage pocket, and a better seal around the guitar anyday for aesthetics and how it looks. 

Well worth it, and just another reason why I really like Godin guitars since it's under their umbrella of brands as well


----------



## mrmatt1972

OK, I'll answer seriously. There are 2 types of Tric cases, one is the "deluxe" which I have. It's got a zippered canvas bag around the shell. The other is the standard, which has no bag, but has 5 latches to close it. Otherwise they are identical. I prefer the aesthetics of the zippered bad, but worry that the zipper will not last. As for protection, fit and portability, nothing comes close in the price range. I also like that it is perfectly balanced with the guitar in it, and has feet on the bottom, which makes standing it up while loading the trunk quite convenient. The only thing I really don't like is that when the guitar is removed from the case, the lid is heavier than the bottom and the case falls over. I'm considering cutting the little fabric piece that maintains a 90 degree angle between the lid and the base of the case, thinking open all the way up would be better.


----------



## Chito

You didn't mention the TRIC’s capacity to resist changes in temperature, either hot or cold. From the A&L site:



> TRIC stands for “Thermally Regulated Instrument Case.” Drastic changes in climate and temperature can play havoc on an acoustic guitar and the TRIC case offers protection like never before against the elements. The TRIC case is temperature tested to –50 C and up to +150 C, proving this case can withstand extreme conditions, all the while leaving your guitar sheltered and protected in its very own comfortable climate zone.


I have one which came with my Godin Kingpin but I haven't really tried if it really works. But I wouldn't doubt it either.


----------



## friedrice

Chito said:


> You didn't mention the TRIC’s capacity to resist changes in temperature, either hot or cold. From the A&L site:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one which came with my Godin Kingpin but I haven't really tried if it really works. But I wouldn't doubt it either.


Well I did mention insulation.

I just felt a bit of remorse for my TRIC case because the logo was starting to fall off and my white glue repair work wasn't so good. At least I got it for $50 including tax, should definitely be better than a hardshell at that price range.

I would have gotten the deluxe mostly for the shoulder strap, but the zipper just ruins it all.


----------



## bw66

shoretyus said:


> My guitar was tuned at the factory so it doesn't need that kind of case .....


 Ha!!!

I have the deluxe case as well. It is _fantastic_ for transporting the guitar, but the fact that it won't lie flat with the lid open when empty drives me _crazy_ when I'm fishing though the storage compartment looking for my capo. I imagine that it would suck for busking as well. 

I, too, find the zipper to be wildly inconvenient.


----------



## zontar

I wish I was able to get one when I got my S&P 12 string, I know someone with a later S&P and the TRIC case, and it's nice.
I'd prefer the old Gibson Protector case, but I'd take thee TRIC case as well.

Maybe I should just go get one.


----------



## Mooh

Though I don't currently have one, I like them. I see several a week in the lesson studio, and once in a while handle them when something comes in for re-stringing or a set-up. Excellent protection against shocks and drops and weather and stupidity, generous storage pockets, light weight, great balance on the end of the arm, comfortable handle, good looks, unique and proven design. They've been around for years now and with minor improvements along the way they continue to serve the player well.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Donald77

does anybody know if you can order the canvas cover seperatly?


----------



## Mooh

Donald77 said:


> does anybody know if you can order the canvas cover seperatly?


Yes, you can.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Donald77

any idea were you can order it? I'm searching the net and dindn't find any.


----------



## Mooh

Donald77 said:


> any idea were you can order it? I'm searching the net and dindn't find any.


Any Godin dealer. Long & McQuade for example. They don't list everything on their site.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Donald77

i just received a reply to my mail, i have sent to the import dealer here. He say's it is not possible to order them seperatly. I don't realy believe him, because a few months ago it was also impossible to order seagull embroidered gig bags. I think im going to search the net for it. If you have recommendations let me know.


----------



## Mooh

I thought you wrote canvas covered case seperately. My mistake, sorry.

There are case caovers sold be other companies though. I doubt they're a good fit for the Tric.

Stock & Custom Case Covers for All Instruments

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Donald77 said:


> i just received a reply to my mail, i have sent to the import dealer here. He say's it is not possible to order them seperatly. I don't realy believe him, because a few months ago it was also impossible to order seagull embroidered gig bags. I think im going to search the net for it. If you have recommendations let me know.


email Godin directly. If they have them, one of us can find a way to get it to you.


----------



## mawmow

Don't have opinion on this since I do not own or tried any...
But you can buy at L&M or directly on Godin website (109$ both places).


----------



## Steadfastly

FYI, this thread is 7 years old.


----------



## Chito

LOL


----------



## Guest

I have two. Seagull in one and Norman in the other.
Lightweight for sure.
I'm not going to test the strength though.


----------



## Gary787

Although this is an old thread I have a real life experience. I traveled to London Ontario in July for a meeting. I had my Halcyon AJ in a TRIC Deluxe case. I parked my car in the shade at the Four Points Hotel. When I finally came out my car wasn't in the shade any longer. It was so hot inside that I couldn't get in. I wrote the Halcyon off in my mind but opened the case and the guitar was cool to touch. Amazing!


----------



## Guncho

friedrice said:


> Beats out any other case in its price range?
> 
> It supposedly keeps your guitar in tune if you throw it down the stairs, and the foam is better for insulation compared to other cases? It's light-weight, but that isn't always a good thing, protection for the guitar is the priority.
> 
> I guess the aesthetics may be the only downside to it. I'm also wondering whether it's safe to stack anything on top of it.


Fugly.


----------



## Steadfastly

Gary787 said:


> Although this is an old thread I have a real life experience. I traveled to London Ontario in July for a meeting. I had my Halcyon AJ in a TRIC Deluxe case. I parked my car in the shade at the Four Points Hotel. When I finally came out my car wasn't in the shade any longer. It was so hot inside that I couldn't get in. I wrote the Halcyon off in my mind but opened the case and the guitar was cool to touch. Amazing!


Considering it's foam and is pretty much airtight, it's like a cooler in the summer and a thermal blanket in the winter. I think it's strong enough to protect your guitar from most impacts or weight on top.


----------



## Bubb

laristotle said:


> I have two. Seagull in one and Norman in the other.
> Lightweight for sure.
> *I'm not going to test the strength though.*


I did,I stood on mine,
and before you call me an idiot,there was no guitar in it at the time.
I closed the case and stood on the edges.
You would never know I did it,in fact I have two TRICs and I don't remember which one it was.

I'm over 200 lbs.


----------



## Steadfastly

Bubb said:


> I did,I stood on mine,
> and before you call me an idiot,there was no guitar in it at the time.
> I closed the case and stood on the edges.
> You would never know I did it,in fact I have two TRICs and I don't remember which one it was.
> 
> I'm over 200 lbs.


I was going to state in my post that I think an average sized person could sit on the case without damage to the guitar. I have not tried it but I think your experiment shows that it could be done. I wouldn't recommend it but it shows its protective qualities.


----------



## Zifnab

I'm a big fan of function over form. If it does the job well, I don't care how it looks. I have never seen one of these in person, but I like the looks of the protection that everyone here is saying they have. I think I will check one out next time I go see the big city lights.


----------



## -How-

I had one that came with my Seagull "Artist Cameo", and thought it was a very nice case. 
I echo the complaints about it not staying open - and I found the little elastic net 'pocket' and straps a bit of a pain in the ass, but otherwise liked it.


----------



## Morkolo

I had someone with their fair share of alcohol fall on mine with my La Patrie Hybrid inside. I thought the guitar was going to be in pieces, but luckily there wasn't a mark on it. I'd prefer not to have any of my cases tested that way again though.


----------



## spanky13

I have the older version of the deluxe case for a Simon and Patrick Pro Maple. It doesn't look like it would be durable (foam), but it has protected the guitar very well, wearing better than my Taylor's hard case


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I’ve got two of them. They are the best acoustic cases I’ve owned. Also, they are excellent for using with an in-case humidifier in the winter heating months because they seal well when closed.


----------



## Greg Ellis

All I can see on the L&M site right now is the covered version. Normal Guitars site only shows that version too.

Is the uncovered one still for sale, or did they phase it out?


----------



## Guest

Greg Ellis said:


> Is the uncovered one still for sale, or did they phase it out?


I believe that they have been phased out.
Used is your only route I'd imagine.


----------



## Gary787

I've owned the old uncovered case with plastic latches and the new deluxe case with the canvas cover is by far the better choice. My guess for discontinuation is that any polystyrene case is sun sensitive.


----------



## Mooh

I didn't mention it earlier but my first (naked, uncovered) Tric case easily punctured and the second one had broken hinges. The newer clothed cases (I have two) are awesome, hot or cold, and weigh almost as little as the earlier ones. I'm glad they developed the product more fully, but that's kind of typical of the company, refinements.


----------



## Alex

Got one with my Multiac Duet and very impressed with the TRIC.


----------

